# 16" Black Knight



## 66TigerCat (Jan 21, 2019)

This bike is super cool. A great way to ride a classic bike with your kid. Needs some work. I love the tiny tank.
https://hartford.craigslist.org/bik/d/rockfall-antique-bicycle-black-knight/6797505975.html


----------



## highship (Jan 21, 2019)

looks like mine...


----------

